# For Adoption - Snowy (male dwarf hamster)



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Snowy came into our care along with 3 other dwarf hamsters and is now looking for a home. He is rather large for a dwarf hamster. He's very friendly and easy to hold.

We're based in central Nottingham

If you're interested in adopting him please send us a message or email us at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Now rehomed


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad Snowy found a home.

My Sister is wanting to adopt a hamster. She lives in sheltered housing and isn't allowed a dog, but she does have experience with hamsters.

It would need to be one happy to be handled.

We're in the Blackburn area.


----------

